# Urgent - Horses Need Shelter



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

I am in a quite desperate situation. I've been at my current boarding stable for 17 years, things the last few years have severely declined there in terms of relationship with the barn owner, safety, and care. This week the owner disregarded my requests for keeping my gelding inside due to ice and extremely deep mud in the pasture. When confronted about it, well things just went south and I have to have them moved tomorrow. I searched for other boarding stables even as a temporary option, but absolutely nothing is available near my price range right now. I am left with bringing them to my house, luckily I have 5 acres but is all woods.

I lucked out and found a used round pen for a great deal and set it up yesterday so at least they will be in a secure area. But I have no shelter and it is February in Ohio, supposed to have rain/snow mix tomorrow and off and on all week. My horses are in great condition, but they are 27 and 22 and used to a barn. I don't even own blankets as they have always grown good coats for a stalled situation. To say that I am freaking out and stressed trying to get everything figured out is an understatement. I could really use any ideas or advice on an emergency temporary shelter for as cheap as humanly possible so I can put as much money as possible into something better asap. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

lots of hay. Itll be good for them to reduce stress in the transition and keep them nice and toasty. Blankets are great "portable unit pony shelters"


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for your reply! Would you have any recommendations on what kind of blankets you would use in this situation? Thanks again!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Honestly Id ask someone local. check a facebook group and see what everyone else is doing.
ive heard this general rule:
whenever there are 2 of the following:
1. wind
2. extreme cold
3. rain
then put a blanket on. 

Remember you can always layer. so you might get a midweight and a rain sheet and maybe a liner (these are easy to DIY if youre handy with a needle and thread) if you expect wild variation in weather. honestly I have no idea what conditions are like where youre at, so I dont know what to reccomend.

personally i rarely blanket my guy, he has no shelter either, but hes a young fat pony who lives in MT and gets fed way too much to his incredible glee.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If you could run fence around part of your wooded area they could use the trees for a wind break. That's the fastest and least expensive fix I can think of until you have time to get a shelter up. A quick shelter would be one of those portable car ports that you could then add wood to the sides or they even make portable barns but then you have more expense.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It will be a great help for your horses to keep them from getting too chilled so to help that eliminate the wind (that's probably the biggest challenge in your situation). You could put up a wind fence (that's what we call them here, they're made out of 1 x 4s or 1 x 6s or 1 x 8s and are 8 ft high set vertically against a horizontal frame) using your round pen for support and putting them where the prevailing winds come from. In a pinch, you could set up 4 x 8 osb sheets to the same end if you can't find suitable boards. Alternatively, since you mention you have a lot of trees, you could set up the round pen in the 'forest' to accomplish the same end -- reduce the wind blowing on them. If you're going that route, the round pen doesn't have to stay round but can take a configuration that best suits the situation. 

In addition to the above, as already mentioned, get some blankets. The ideal ones would have neck coverage, be insulated and water proof. Get some spares to use as they'll likely get wet and/or damaged and need time to dry out and/or be repaired. I'm afraid I'm not able to recommend any specific brands at the moment (I'm in Canada and we don't always have the same brands as you have in the States -- you've probably got a better selection). Size wise, you want the perfect fit, of course, but if in doubt I'd go larger rather than smaller as I believe it will be easier for the horses to keep warm with a bit of room for movement and keeping the air between blanket and horse warm.

Be generous with the hay as that helps the horses maintain warmth.

One thing to mention is that you'll probably have to carry water to them twice a day (unless you're already set up with an automatic system) as they still need to drink. I'd suggest two plastic five gallon pails (that makes it that much lighter to carry) to carry it and use a Rubbermaid tub (the flexible rubbery ones so you can knock out the ice that will form).

Good luck and keep us posted on how things are going but you'll be fine I'm sure as we're on the last half of winter now.


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone, definitely making me feel a little better that they'll survive. This is definitely a drastic change for them and me, it's so hard to imagine them standing out there with no cover.

As far as hay goes, I did findsome round bales of mostly orchard grass with "some" alfalfa according to the seller that I could get quickly, even if just one bale. What would your opinion be of this mix free choice? They're currently on an orchard grass/Timothy mix so the alfalfa made me unsure.

I'll have to measure them tomorrow and get blankets ordered right away, I can't find any in stock around me. I do have a shed that I was trying to think of a way to use as a windbreak if I can get the round pen up close enough to it. If only it were suitable for them go inside it, I would feel so much better. They will be surrounded by trees, there's no avoiding it on my property lol. But that windbreak wall sounds like a good starting point if all else fails for some added protection.

I do have a heated bucket for each of them that I'm hoping I will be able to run extension cords to as long as I can secure the cords safely. But yes, I see a lot of lugging buckets back and forth in my immediate future. Probably about 150 feet from my house.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Definitely get blankets on them ASAP. Waterproofing is most important, especially with wet/cold conditions such as what you're describing. Look at ads for used blankets locally. You can go a little bigger. And the cheap, used blankets can be spares when you get your new ones. A rain sheet is better than nothing to keep them dry, but I also find that a fleece cooler under a rain sheet works quite well. Those tend to be cheaper than winter blankets, and you can layer. 

I'd be nervous too. I like the idea of running a fence around a bigger area of your property. This can be done in a day with electric fencing. You can use trees for posts, and they will also provide some shelter from the elements. A round pen is very small - ideally they could move around to stay warm. And yes, lots and lots of hay. I'd try to keep it as similar as possible to what they're getting now, but a mix might work ok. 

Is there no one you know who could take them in for a month until you find a new boarding facility? Since they are used to living indoors, and are older horses, I think it might be a big shock for them to be out 24/7 in the winter.


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

Has horse blanket technology improved to the point that a horse can wear them in the woods? (Not just some trees, but real "woods".) And the blanket stays on? It doesn't get ripped up? 

My horses live in the woods and their hides and hair can get ripped up by the trees. A blanket has a chance to survive? or not??


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

A couple of options...hopefully one might be of use to you.

1) a portable canopy like the kind you might get for shade at the beach, on a patio or for a "car port" and then fill in the gaps with bales of stacked straw (not hay) to make walls. You can secure the bales together and to the ground with rebar or rebar like rods. Frozen ground is probably an issue, if it is, "Ice" them to the ground using a hose so they are "frozen" onto the ground and use the rods to secure the next layer together (just remember to remove the "walls" when the spring thaw comes because they won't be secured to the ground any longer). Then, secure the legs of the canopy to the straw bales so the wind doesn't lift the canopy away. Might not be pretty but, in a pinch this is kind of an "instant stall" on a budget. A 12x10 canopy runs about $100. 

2) Buy a few of those "shade tarps" the kind almost like a screen mesh and make "walls" using the trees to secure it with rope/paracord.

3) if your horses won't freak out at the sound of flapping tarps, you can just make a roof and walls out of a standard tarp using the trees.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Smartpak offers free shipping. It may sound extreme, but since they're older and not used to being stuck in cold rain and wind, you may consider a blanket with a neck cover. These are on sale: https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/shires-stormcheeta-combo-neck-turnout-blanket-13699. My older mare lives outside 24/7 with a 3 sided shelter, but if her neck gets wet and rain seeps down her chest under the blanket, she shivers uncontrollably even with the shelter. With the neck cover, she's fine.

And this may sound really dumb but...do you have a detached garage that you could clear out and secure them in overnight? Seems like if you put down tons of shavings and used the panels to create a couple of stalls, it could work? I'm just thinking about what I'd do if I were in your situation, and I think that would be it. It's hard right now with the ground frozen solid so I wouldn't imagine that you could get even temporary electric fencing up. 

Another maybe emergency option- could you call your vet and see if they have overnight boarding facilities? Even if it bought you a day or two (I'm sure it wouldn't be cheap) to figure out a better solution.

The last thing I can think of is looking for a "horse motel" situation, which a lot of people use when they're traveling long distance. Anything on this list close to you? Horse Motels International. Worldwide horse motel directory for the traveling equestrian. We find horse motels, horse hotels, overnight stabling, overnight boarding, horse hostels, ranches, bed and breakfasts, horses, and more.

Really sorry this is happening, and good luck!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We use a Shelter Logic - Garage in a box for our cows to shelter in. it was just a few hundred bucks (it is pretty big) and we put up Particle Board along the bottom so the cows could not get to the canvas and tear it (cows are like toddlers and test everything) this set up has lasted us 5 years - we have replaced the Shelter Logic cover 1 time in 5 years. I think this would work very well for a shelter for the horses and can be put up in a day. I live in NW IL so I know it would last in OH.

Sorry this has happened to you. I hope it turns out to be a blessing in disguise for you and that you ultimately enjoy having them at home.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Haven't read all replies but tarping the side of the pen that the north wind comes through, setting out plenty of hay and adding at least rain protection would be a good start.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Use tarps to make a shelter. I would put up tarps on one wall of the round pen with a second tarp attached from the wall to two trees. Throw your hay under the tarps.


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

I was desperately searching and went to look at barns all Friday, I can't find anything doable that can take them right away. The closest option was a pasture care situation and they would be in almost the exact same set up as what I can figure out here overall, plus out in the open more, and with 1-3 other horses, and they only would get grain once a day. This place also required a health certificate within the last 30 days and a coggins even though I am in state, so that would take days and when I added in all that extra expense my place felt like a better option. I can keep a close eye on them, and feed them like they are used to. I didn't really like the thought of changing their grain schedule on top of everything else and all 5 lbs at once sounded like a lot to me.

Today was very stressful and busy, but they are here at my house now. Everything went about as well as it could I think, they were nervous at first but seem pretty settled down now. I've been giving them some extra flakes of hay, and of course it had to rain at 38 degrees and then snow about half an inch. I feel terrible for them, but they seem to be handling it well. I'm upset with the barn owner still, she dropped them off and it was tough facing her again with her acting so uncaring. But I can't dwell on that right now.

*I measured them for blankets and somehow I got 78/79 for both of them. Based on all the size chart estimates I was reading before, I was expecting them to need a smaller size so I'm doubting if I got the measurements correct. He is a 15 hh quarter horse, pretty stocky, and she is 14.2 paint that is narrower than him but possibly a little longer. Do these measurements sound like they could be right?
*
These sound like some good quick fix shelter options possibly, I was also looking at some plans using t posts, pallets, and cattle panels. I did find a Shelterlogic portable garage, but it isn't the kind made specifically for horses. Do you think it would still be safe? It's making me a little nervous that the wind would get it and it's not exactly cheap if it were to not work out....and buying a little time with something even more temporary would be nice so I can actually think my plans all of the way through first. As for having a garage, mine is attached to my house. So I'm not so sure that would work. If things get really bad and they are shivering or too soaked I can walk them into the garage for a bit to take a break and dry off. All of those horse hotels listed are over an hour away from me.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I have Morgan’s, so they are built differently than your stockier guys. The 15 hand mare wears a size 72, the 14.2 mare wears a size 69/70. So given the way your horses are built, those measurements sound reasonable. As someone else said, being a little big is better than too small (just watch that openings aren’t so big water is just pouring down under the blankets).


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

My old 15.1 QH was an 80 in blankets so your measurements could be about right.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Our Shelter Logic is not meant for livestock it is meant for storage of cars etc. We have it pounded into the ground so we do not have wind issues - although the tarp does flag the cows do not seem to mind.

Blankets may be a better temporary option for you at this point - winter will be over before you know it!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SugarNSpice said:


> I was desperately searching and went to look at barns all Friday, I can't find anything doable that can take them right away. The closest option was a pasture care situation and they would be in almost the exact same set up as what I can figure out here overall, plus out in the open more, and with 1-3 other horses, and they only would get grain once a day. This place also required a health certificate within the last 30 days and a coggins even though I am in state, so that would take days and when I added in all that extra expense my place felt like a better option. I can keep a close eye on them, and feed them like they are used to. I didn't really like the thought of changing their grain schedule on top of everything else and all 5 lbs at once sounded like a lot to me.
> 
> Today was very stressful and busy, but they are here at my house now. Everything went about as well as it could I think, they were nervous at first but seem pretty settled down now. I've been giving them some extra flakes of hay, and of course it had to rain at 38 degrees and then snow about half an inch. I feel terrible for them, but they seem to be handling it well. I'm upset with the barn owner still, she dropped them off and it was tough facing her again with her acting so uncaring. But I can't dwell on that right now.
> 
> ...


This does sound so stressful! My heart goes out to you. However, by your description, I would also have chosen to just keep them home rather than put them in the same situation elsewhere. At least you'll be there to watch over them, give them extra hay if necessary, walk them around a bit, maybe dry them off and blanket them. Winter should be over for you soon (not for us, lol, but I'm in Eastern Canada). 

As for the blankets, they do sound big. Mine take 72" and 74" blankets, and I have a 14.2 Arab and a 14.3 QH. Rather dainty though, even the QH, so maybe your blankets will work. I also depends on the blanket and how it's made. I agree though, you can go bigger, but not smaller. Just pull everything as tight as possible, make sure nothing is hanging down. If you find they are really too big, sell them in the spring and that will give you plenty of time to get new ones by next year. 

I'd also be very hesitant to use those portable garage things, but I guess it depends on your location. My husband does have one though, and it has held up reasonably well, but it has a solid aluminum frame and it was pretty expensive. Can you at least use the side of a building as a wind break? 

Best of luck to you. Keeping my fingers crossed that you get through the next few weeks uneventfully, and then it will be spring.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A few days now have gone past so hoping you are settling in as are the horses to the new surroundings

So.... hopefully you have ordered and received those blankets.
The sizes you mentioned can be accurate... much depends upon the build of the horse not their height.
Regardless of size you want the style to be a_ turnout blanket_ and _turnout sheet _since that will give the rain/weather protection you not have with a stable blanket that is made for only indoor use.
The higher the denier means stronger the material...
Also doing layers on a horse works the same as humans wearing layered clothing to stay warmer. 
Each layer though should be with secured straps first so hopefully nothing shifts, hangs and creates a risk of entanglement.
When bitterly cold I use to use a fitted cooler, a sheet, a blanket and sometimes if warranted another blanket but that was super extreme and when my horses were freshly body clipped.
You probably already own some things from when giving baths and needing to dry them without a chill happening,... in a pinch they can be used for layers.
Adding neck covers also helps to keep in warmth and out wet and windy weather.
If not ordered yet,...
_Overnight delivery those blanket orders_...yes, it will cost more but peace of mind for your horses sometimes is worth the added expense.

A windbreak that would work quickly could be a piece of stockade fencing 6' tall. It would allow the horses to huddle behind it and get some wind relief and sun relief from a afternoon blazing sun of summer if needed.
A temporary carport you can buy just about anyplace for around $100 would give them protection from above.
Put it where the fence is and you have a one-sided protected shelter...add another section of fence and that can give you 2 sides and a corner of protection...
You can secure the fence to your round pen by using zip ties...it works and provides a instant shelter and wind break.

Feeding hay 24/7 allows the horse to eat and digest continuously which adds much warmth factor naturally for them.
Make sure they have plentiful water...not to cold as some will not drink freezing water. {Bring a thermos of boiling water and dump in in their water bucket takes the frigid cold out quick}

Your hay should be fine if it is just a small amount of alfalfa mixed in...
As a round roll try to keep it upright not laying flat so water runs off it not in it...and if you can make part of the overhead shelter cover it it would be great...
Expect there to be waste unless you make some sort of barricade as the horses will paw, step on, pee and poop in their hay pile as horses do.
Try to do daily housekeeping of the area as it quickly can become a true disgusting mess otherwise.
My horses do round rolls but _not_ free choice. 
I have my roll where they can't always be in it, so they eat for hours than get locked off of it and I do pickup and give them huge basket loads of hay to munch on from what they drag out and dumped on the ground...work for me but I have near "0" waste from my roll this way.

A routine should be starting to pattern itself now for you...
Take a deep breath and enjoy having the horses home.
Bad situation now transforming into a great one seeing the horses in the yard...trade-offs sometimes we not realize how special it can be. :smile:
This too shall quiet down and you will love it...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks again for your guys' help. I was able to get them blankets literally hours before an ice storm started on Tuesday night. I measured them 3 more times and kept getting the same numbers so I nervously rounded up to a size 80 and got the last two the place had in stock. They might be a tad big, but I think they seem to fit pretty good overall. They are staying in place, only shifted a couple inches to the side after my mare laid down and got up 3 times in a row. The tail flap does start a couple inches down their tail and the sides hang to just a little above their knees. I might be able to post a couple pictures later, but either way at least they did keep them warm and dry through the storm. I was up all night checking on them.

I found a Timothy grass mix hay in 500-600 lbs square bales at a local feed mill type farm, after buying a bale I'm pretty sure the quality of it is just "okay" but they're eating it fine and I'm able to pull off giant flakes and keep hay in front of them 24/7 at least until I find better. 

My biggest concerns at the moment are they aren't drinking as much as normal, they already have the pen torn up and extremely muddy (also making manure removal almost impossible as it all just is goop), and now to top it off I'm concerned about a tree being black walnut. I feel like I can't catch a break, for every problem solved 10 more spring up. 😩😭


----------



## twixy79 (Jul 8, 2017)

@SugarNSpice 
Our 2 have access to their stalls 24/7 but are never stalled. We live up in Maine and they do just fine with lots of hay, and blankets. He had a snow/ice storm yesterday and Duke was standing outside, icicles forming on his mane. I am in a panic that he will get pneumonia, and he was happily prancing around his pasture. Some horses prefer the elements. My mare heads inside when she starts getting pelted with ice, but she pokes her head out from time to time to check on Duke.

As far as the mud goes, there are not really many options. When you have 2 horses in a small area + rain/snow/ice + poo/pee you are bound to end up with a muddy, mucky situation. The only solution is to try to stay vigilant with the cleanup, try to pick it up while its hot off the presses. If your ground isn't frozen (like it is here) you can try to find boots to help protect their feet from the mud if you are truly concerned but as long as neither of them are immunocompromised, or prone to thrush, or abscesses, regular cleaning of their hooves should be more than enough to keep them healthy. During our great thaw in March/April/May the pastures turn to ankle high mud. We do what we can to keep them safe, we layer some shavings or mulch hay in the pasture to absorb the water, and we try to rake it as often as possible to keep it clean, and keep things drying out at an even pace.

And the water, they are going through a huge change! Give them some time. As long as they are both drinking, I wouldn't be too worried. Duke eats snow/ice so he drinks less when there is fresh snow on the ground. Perhaps yours do the same! And, bucket location is important. Loretta will not walk across ice/mud/snow to get to the water. She will stand there, on dry land, and look at the water trough. Perhaps a central location, out of the mud/muck would work well.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it possible to set that round pen up, right next to the trees. That would provide a lot of wind break
I do think, if you could quickly fence off a larger area, movement alone helps horses to stay warm,versus just standing around
Glad you found the blankets. Yes, my 'short horse wears a size 78 (she is about 14.3 ), while the rest wear either size 80 and 82
Far as water, since you are already running power, I would get a small galvanized trough and use a floating heater.If horses have free choice hay, limited movement, you sure want to make sure that they are drinking enough.
I would share your concern, over the drinking, having dealt with impaction colic a few times. Soaked beetpulp with salt added can help to encourage horses to drink

Mine are out full time, and we get very cold temps living in Alberta. All have lots of pasture, that includes a wood lot and run in shelters. My IR horse is out with a blanket, but only has gotten one rip in in in the 10 years she has had it. I did have it re-proofed for rain last year, which works for wet snow also! Even though they have lots of forage that they have to work for,esp now that we had a huge dump of snow, I do supplement them with some hay twice a day, plus soaked beetpulp. All have open water. Yes, horses do get some moisture from eating snow, but still require open water

I don't know if portable run in horse shelters are an option for you, but they work very well.
Hope all goes well!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think @*Smilie* had a good idea with the soaked beet pulp to provide them with extra water, but if they've never had it, you might want to play it safe and use hay cubes instead. That's what I feed to mine, and they soak up a huge amount of water. You want them to be completely broken apart and wet to the touch - you'll be surprised how much water they can take! I let mine soak from one feeding to the next, but a half hour soak in warm water should be enough if that's easier for you. Just mix them up to make sure there aren't big chunks in there they could choke on. If you're not sure how much water to add, put in enough to cover them (you don't need that many hay cubes), and wait for it to be fully absorbed. Then add more, and more, until they are completely crumbled. It might be a good way to add water - you can also add a TBSP of salt to the hay cubes to encourage them to drink more. Works great for mine! 

Glad you were able to get blankets so quickly! The length sounds ok, but the do sound like they're hanging down on the sides quite a bit (just above the knee?). It is normal that they will shift a bit though, especially on a horse that rolls a lot. The hind leg straps should keep them in place. In any case, it's better than nothing, just check in on them as often as possible at first, to make sure they don't get tangled in them.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Just outside of town is a small pasture with a handful of horses owned by a veterinarian, and the only shelter they have is 4x8' sheets of plywood fastened to round pen panels in an "L" shape to protect them from the wind. That's it. In Iowa. They seem happy out there and look great. A solid barrier like the wood will keep wind off better than tarps, so if you can do that to part of the panels, that will help them a lot. Get heavy turnout blankets and then some lighter ones-- if it's too heavy for the big one, they will sweat and chill, and that's worse than no blanket at all. Do you have a horse trailer? If so, park it up next to the round pen for a windbreak, or if it's a big, sturdy type that they can both get into and turn around in, hitch it to the truck so it won't tip, back it up to the pen, tie the rear gate open, and the horses can use it for shelter if they get desperate. I have also seen makeshift winter horse shelters made from rows of round bales that the horses can get next to or between. Put a tarp or boards over the top for a roof, and it's a snug shelter.

You can fence in an area for horses that is safe with two strands of electric tape or rope, but it might be hard to get posts in if the ground is frozen. I wouldn't turn horses out in blankets in wooded areas, though, especially if you aren't home to keep an eye on them. Getting a blanket caught on a branch is worse than not wearing one at all. If they have good coats, save the blankets for only the worst weather. I'd second the big tank with submerged heater over buckets-- they'll drink more. Spread hay out on the oppose side of the enclosure from the water, both to encourage movement as well as minimizing hay in the tank.


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Relax! You have a place for them and that's allot more than many folks in your position have. 

Get blankets that have 1200+ denier and a 300g + fill. Having a neck hood is a good idea if you're worried, too. The blanket will give wind and wet weather protection until you can get a shed up. Having at least 1200 denier will help keeping the blankets from tearing among the trees (I speak from experience). 

The round bales/access to free choice hay will also greatly help them keep warm. 

I recommend a t post (with caps of course) and electric rope fence. You can save by using the trees as posts. 

You have heated water buckets, hay, a place to keep them and blankets will be delivered shortly. You will soon learn to love having them at home. It's more work, but you'll save money and have your ponies right there--no barn drama!


----------

